# SKA Division Info



## Hunt4Jesus (Jan 13, 2008)

Just checking to see what you have to do to qualify to be in a division. I have a 22ft sea hunt and was wandering how would I get to fish the ska and qualify for the nationals etc. Is their a minimum number of tourney's etc. I live in Biloxi, and we have a few. I caught 2 kings last year 1 55 and 1 bigger than that. I released both, but I know I could have won something. We fish the oil rigs and caught them first stop. Just wanting some info ....

www.hunt4jesus.net


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

Here ya go, you can find out everything you ever wanted to know about it here.....

http://www.fishska.com/


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

Well the first thing you have to do is give tell me what rig you caught that 60lber on...just kidding. Then do what Scott says.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

i secind that it is mandatory to join the SKA i must know the location of that rig before june 11 :clap


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

if you are hookin' fish of that size then you need to join the SKA. i run a class boat from Division 7 and we love it. hope to see ya out there.


----------

